# Half life 2 GMod 10 Graphics Problem



## chevron8653 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all.

Well I bought G Mod ten from steam and I bought Half Life 2 from the orange box collection and I have applied a lot of add ons to the G Mod one and they all work fine except two issues that are rather irritating me.

One is with the texture graphics of things like when I am cloaking them or something they get a purple and black check board around them like in this demonstration I recorded of the problem below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWVxpzYPdpY

And the other problem is with say I save a game with a zero point module connected to something like a shield and the zpm is at 100% when I reload the saved game it will be depleted same with any other power device.

I have tried doing fresh installs of the games, removing addons and re adding them one by one to see if others are conflicting with any thing but they do not and I can not think of anything else to try.

It can't be my graphics card because I have a NviDia 8600GT 256mb and an intel core 2 duo 2.0ghz pc with 2gig of ram runnning on vista home premium.

It is not a cracked copy of gmod its a purchased one from steam its self.

So any help you guys can offer will be appreciated it really bothers me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi chevron8653, and welcome to TSF. This issues above would be better solved on facepunchstudios as its directly related for Garry's Mod. However as a big fan of Garry's Mod i can help you with these problems.

The checkerboard (Purple and black squares) means you are missing a texture file. The best thing to do is search www.garrysmod.org and find the same cloak and see if there is a newer version. (The best cloak is from the Stargate pack, search Stargate in garrysmod website)

For the ZPM depletion thats a know bug and the creator Zup is trying his best to fix it. Advanced Duplication or contraption saver will over come this problem for now.


----------



## chevron8653 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey thanks for the quick reply, yeah I tried on gmod org and they couldnt really give me any solutions and I got the latest cloak from the stargate pack they provide on first page of this page.

http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showthread.php?t=289264

I start on about this issue probably round the last few pages.

If hunting for a better one though dosent solve the problem is there any thing else I can try? 

Thanks again though.


----------

